
Might quit the SaaS model (Day 3 of running Adsense) - grohsfabian
Hey everyone,<p>For a few months I have been trying to get customers for the SaaS membership site for TikTok analytics ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloutmeter.com&#x2F; ) and got a few payments until now (under 10) but the website kept on growing and more and more visitors came, the conversions didn&#x27;t go up though.<p>I have thought to myself that I can&#x27;t lose anything if Im going to try to place Adsense on it for a week to test it out, and I did!<p>1st day: 25 Euro
2nd day: 46 Euro
3rd day ( half day, when I write this post): 22 Euro<p>If these earnings will stabilize like this, then I will be able to even pay for hosting and everything else strictly from the Ads and rethink the SaaS model, giving more free features to everyone without any payment.<p>Let me know your thoughts on this,<p>By the way: the proof and if you want to follow the journey: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;cloutmeter
======
Scoundreller
In case you’re curious:

I know it’s highly subjective, but in Canada on mobile, I’m getting ads for a
well-known local phone number directory, Facebook (like, the actual Facebook)
and Twitter ads for their ads.

Pretty high quality. Each user is worth hundreds to thousands of dollars, so I
can understand why they’d want to acquire them on a Tiktok website. You can
profit from social medias war on themselves.

But I seem to only get text ads. Not sure if you can enable text+image ads to
maximize CPM.

------
roselleebarle
Great product dude! I tried it with my profile. More visitors do not always
mean the right visitors. Maybe you're not targeting users who are most likely
to buy?

For example, i'm part of marketing team and if we ever start on tiktok
marketing I wouldn't want to use a platform cluttered with ads. I'd rather
pay.

~~~
grohsfabian
Thank you!

Yes, that is 100% correct. The users who come to my site are probably regular
people who just want some quick and free insight.

I will most likely have only a Free plan and an Agency plan with no ads on it.

~~~
Scoundreller
Or run two identical sides but with different marketing.

Kinda how like I can buy a seat on the same plane, but one is sold through
Vueling and the other is Iberia. Terms vary slightly, but it’s the same
product!!!

------
Scoundreller
Make sure your privacy policy/ToS complies with Google Adsense’s requirements.

~~~
grohsfabian
Could you please elaborate on this?

